# Name This Valve Type



## CBear1 (Sep 3, 2018)

It has been leaking for a few days, and I used Teflon tape to slow it down. Shutting off the water, at the main seems to work best. I will get this replaced with regular stop valves very soon, but I don't know what it is called.

Here is a photo of what I'm replacing:

Thanks, in advance, for your replies.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

It's called a full pressure flood cap.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Tango said:


> It's called a full pressure flood cap.


Always interesting how plumbing names/term very from state to state and county!

Around here that’s called a hard water tap lead that’s been capped off. They capped them off back in the day because of fear that hard water caused heart attacks because of the natural salt content. I’d have your water tested ASAP! Make sure the system was separated properly. As a plumber I’m surprised the OP doesn’t know the health and potential for property damage these lines pose.

Can’t fix stupid sometimes I guess.... why are all the apprentices these days this dumb?


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

OpenSights said:


> Always interesting how plumbing names/term very from state to state and county!
> 
> Around here that’s called a hard water tap lead that’s been capped off. They capped them off back in the day because of fear that hard water caused heart attacks because of the natural salt content. I’d have your water tested ASAP! Make sure the system was separated properly. As a plumber I’m surprised the OP doesn’t know the health and potential for property damage these lines pose.
> 
> Can’t fix stupid sometimes I guess.... why are all the apprentices these days this dumb?


Why not put on a water softener dedicated for that line then and leave the other one as is?


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Tango said:


> Why not put on a water softener dedicated for that line then and leave the other one as is?


I tell ya, sometimes I think this country thinks backwards! I agree, but we have to leave those lines in place, repair when needed. We get a heavy fine if we’re caught removing them. So we just go along and do what we’re told.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

looks like you live in a $hithole, you should just move.....what is that contact paper on the floor? the leak may clean some of that sludge on the walls and floor...


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

Sphincter Valve seems to fit this thread pretty well, so i'll go with that.

:thumbdown:


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Those are the best valves you can buy. Usually if you move the corrugated supply back and forth a little the leak will stop.


----------



## Wolfe Seacoast (Jan 23, 2014)

Debo22 said:


> Those are the best valves you can buy. Usually if you move the corrugated supply back and forth a little the leak will stop.




Whenever I see these in the field, I clean them really nice and preserve them, bc the “don’t make em like the used to”

Here on west coast they’re called “slip caps” parts are available to repair them, encouraged. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CBear1 (Sep 3, 2018)

Gee, several names for one item. Languages are funny that way, just like the way English is spoken in Boston, vs. Arkansas, vs. California. Whatever the name, I'll remove it, and replace it with a straight stop valve, like I did in the kitchen.

Hard water? I do everything I can to prevent heart issues, already I take medication for blood pressure, eat a vegetarian diet, and I exercise regularly. My cholesterol is at a very good level too.

Thank you all for the different names, and I think it's time to replace the vanity faucet as well. I'll seek out one with a solid brass body, like I have in the kitchen. In hardware stores, I've seen ones with plastic bodies--ugh!

Enjoy the rest of your weeks, :biggrin:


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

CBear1 said:


> Gee, several names for one item. Languages are funny that way, just like the way English is spoken in Boston, vs. Arkansas, vs. California. Whatever the name, I'll remove it, and replace it with a straight stop valve, like I did in the kitchen.
> 
> Hard water? I do everything I can to prevent heart issues, already I take medication for blood pressure, eat a vegetarian diet, and I exercise regularly. My cholesterol is at a very good level too.
> 
> ...


are you a licensed plumber?


----------



## CBear1 (Sep 3, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> looks like you live in a $hithole, you should just move.....what is that contact paper on the floor? the leak may clean some of that sludge on the walls and floor...


No need to move, ShtRnsdownhill, the previous owner of this home is a firefighter who skimped when he could; nevertheless, the home is in much better condition than it was 3 years ago. I live in good conditions. The only "bad" things about the place are the 1930 materials, and standards that have not been replaced, yet. :smile:


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

CBear1 said:


> No need to move, ShtRnsdownhill, the previous owner of this home is a firefighter who skimped when he could; nevertheless, the home is in much better condition than it was 3 years ago. I live in good conditions. The only "bad" things about the place are the 1930 materials, and standards that have not been replaced, yet. :smile:


no whats worse is a so called college stupident that cant read or follow directions....


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

C'mon guys, he's just a college student looking for answers, give him a break. Cbear that valve is hard to find this days because is very old school and we call it the Mushroom Stop.


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

Gargalaxy said:


> C'mon guys, he's just a college student looking for answers, give him a break. Cbear that valve is hard to find this days because is very old school and we call it the Mushroom Stop.


:yes:

I prefer to term them as "mushroom tip" especially when i'm doing work for old ladies.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

You are welcome...


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Alan said:


> :yes:
> 
> I prefer to term them as "mushroom tip" especially when i'm doing work for old ladies.


I call it a mushroom tip for any of the ladies( good looking of course)...:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## CBear1 (Sep 3, 2018)

*Now, Complete*

Strange, in the hardware store; not, Lowe's, or HD, the plumbing guy could not name this valve, and he recommended the same new stops that I advised him I was buying in the first place.

Well, the job is finished, new straight stop valves, a new Moen faucet, and new, braided stainless steel, hoses to the faucet. I should be set for a few years.


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

CBear1 said:


> Strange, in the hardware store; not, Lowe's, or HD, the plumbing guy could not name this valve, and he recommended the same new stops that I advised him I was buying in the first place.
> 
> Well, the job is finished, new straight stop valves, a new Moen faucet, and new, braided stainless steel, hoses to the faucet. I should be set for a few years.


I wouldn't trust anyone who goes by the title "Plumbing guy"


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Ask me about some college kid stories! I have bunch, from first hand to told from the maintenance guys. I dare ya! Dumbest educated idiots on the planet.


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> Ask me about some college kid stories! I have bunch, from first hand to told from the maintenance guys. I dare ya! Dumbest educated idiots on the planet.


College kids, HA. I'll tell you about our 4th year apprentice who in the middle of the night broke the toilet tank at his friend's place and woke up his friend because he could not figure out how to turn off the water. The friend walked out turned off the stop and went back to bed with an apartment semi flooded. Not able to turn off an angle stop as a 4th year apprentice!!! Beats any college kid story because at least they did not know any better.

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## exclamation (Mar 11, 2013)

Ok - I’ll name it - I hereby name this valve type “bonerfart valve” - done!


----------

